# [Risolto] Dipendenze e conflitti nell'update

## wiklex

Buongiorno a tutti,

il mio aggiornamento periodico non è andato a buon fine... inizialmente mi diceva che alcuni pacchetti erano mascherati, e li ho aggiunti in /etc/portage/packages.keyword 

(precisamente questi pacchetti:

>=x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1 ~x86

>=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.99.1

>=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.99.1

>=x11-proto/renderproto-0.11

>=x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.99.1

>=x11-proto/inputproto-1.9.99.902

>=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.3

>=x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.0

>=x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0

>=x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.99.1

>=x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.0)

Dopo avermi rotto le scatole con queste dipendenze, che fa? un bel conflitto:

```

emerge -uDNpv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.4 [3.0.3] 961 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.82 [0.73] USE="zlib -network-cron" 237 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.18 [3.6.17] USE="readline threadsafe -debug -doc -icu% -soundex -tcl" 2,880 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7 [1.6] INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -joystick -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void (-citron%) (-elographics%) (-fpit%) (-hyperpen%) (-mutouch%) (-penmount%) (-wacom%)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) -xgi" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/schroedinger-1.0.8 [1.0.7] USE="(-gstreamer%*)" 844 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.0 [1.5.1] 137 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14 [1.13.2] 83 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1 [7.0.5] 70 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11 [0.9.3] 65 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3 [2.2.2] 83 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2 [1.1.2] 82 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.0 [1.0.2] 48 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0 [2.0.4] 49 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1 [2.0.3] 84 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.0 [1.1.2] 48 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1.1 [4.0] 90 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k-r1 [0.9.8k] USE="kerberos zlib -bindist -gmp -sse2 -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.0.4 [2.1.4] USE="ipv6 pcre%* ssl%* tcpd -caps% -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source -sql -static" 536 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.9 [1.0.8-r1] 57 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6.4 [0.6-r1] 508 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-2.8.4 [2.8.3] USE="cxx nls zlib -bindist -doc -examples -guile -lzo" 6,048 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/neon-0.29.0 [0.28.6] USE="kerberos nls ssl zlib -doc -expat -gnutls -libproxy% -pkcs11 (-socks5%)" LINGUAS="-cs -de -fr -ja -nn -pl -ru -tr -zh_CN" 859 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-r1 [2.1.23] USE="berkdb crypt gdbm java kerberos ldap pam ssl -authdaemond -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -sqlite% -srp -urandom" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.1 [1.6.5] USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" 4,778 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.12 [2.0.9] USE="nls -doc (-debug%)" 467 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2 [4.5.2] USE="glib iconv qt3support ssl -debug -doc -pch" 122,446 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1 [4.5.2] USE="-debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1 [4.5.2] USE="iconv -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3 [4.5.2] USE="iconv qt3support sqlite -debug -firebird -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r1 [4.5.2-r2] USE="accessibility cups dbus glib gtk qt3support tiff -debug -mng -nas -nis -pch -raster -xinerama" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3 [4.5.2] USE="accessibility -debug -kde -pch -phonon" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2)

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99 ("<x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99" is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.99.1 ("<x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.99.1" is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.99.1 ("<x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.99.1" is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.99.2 ("<x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.99.2" is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.14)

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0 (">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0" is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.10)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99 ("<x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99" is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-2.0)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.99.1 ("<x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.99.1" is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3)

Total: 31 packages (31 upgrades), Size of downloads: 141,451 kB

Conflict: 18 blocks (7 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXxf86dga required by world

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.10', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-drivers/ati-drivers required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.99.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.1', 'merge')

    x11-proto/xextproto required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r1', 'merge')

    >=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.99.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1.1', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXinerama required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.10', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/libXinerama required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.10.1-r1', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXi required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/libXi required by ('installed', '/', 'app-emulation/wine-1.1.12', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/libXi required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.2.5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.2[-minimal] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 3 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXext-1.0.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXext required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.3', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/libXext required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libwnck-2.26.2-r2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/libXext required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4', 'nomerge')

    (and 38 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/inputproto-2.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/inputproto-1.5 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1', 'nomerge')

    x11-proto/inputproto required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r1', 'merge')

    >=x11-proto/inputproto-1.9.99.902 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.1', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXtst required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/libXtst required by ('installed', '/', 'media-gfx/gthumb-2.10.11', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/libXtst required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.3', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.10.1-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm required by ('installed', '/', 'media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p20090731', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.3', 'nomerge')

    (and 3 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Non ho capito perchè se prima mi fa sbloccare alcuni pacchetti, utili a xorg fra l'altro, poi mi dice che gli stessi sono in conflitto con altri nel sistema...Last edited by wiklex on Fri Nov 06, 2009 3:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

Prima di smascherare xorg-1.7 risolvi i conflitti delle qt e aggiorna il resto del sistema, in quello che hai scritto c'è troppa confusione.

Poi credo, ma è solo una supposizione, che ti basti emergere uno alla volta i pacchetti corrispondenti alle righe [blocks B ]: se guardi per esempio *Quote:*   

> [blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99 ("<x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99" is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1) 

 ti dice che avere libXext ad una versione inferiore alla 1.0.99 blocca l'installazione di xextproto; aggiornando a mano libXext il blocco dovrebbe risolversi.

----------

## wiklex

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Prima di smascherare xorg-1.7 risolvi i conflitti delle qt e aggiorna il resto del sistema, in quello che hai scritto c'è troppa confusione.
> 
> Poi credo, ma è solo una supposizione, che ti basti emergere uno alla volta i pacchetti corrispondenti alle righe [blocks B ]: se guardi per esempio *Quote:*   [blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99 ("<x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99" is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1)  ti dice che avere libXext ad una versione inferiore alla 1.0.99 blocca l'installazione di xextproto; aggiornando a mano libXext il blocco dovrebbe risolversi.

 

Innanzitutto grazie per la risposta... 

comunque ho provato a seguire il tuo consiglio ma  facendo l'update del pacchetto pare che abbia già l'ultima versione installata (1.0.5).

Adesso mi chiedo, la .99 è più piccola o più grande della .5? Perchè ho fatto l'emerge --sync, anche con diversi mirrors (svizzero e napoli) ma l'ultima versione che mi dà è quella...

----------

## riverdragon

Allora abbiamo scoperto la causa dei blocchi, non hai smascherato tutti i pacchetti! In portage c'è la versione 1.1.1 che probabilmente risolve il problema.

----------

## wiklex

ecco, emerge non mi aveva detto di smascherarmi libXext...

grazie!

----------

